# Gentoo installata su EeePC!

## Krog

Salve a tutti, vorrei condividere con voi le mie impressioni sulla mia recente installazione di Gentoo sul mio eeepc 701 (il primo modello insomma).

1)consiglio spassionato: mettete 2 giga di ram, io ho preso Kingston pc664 ddrII e vanno da Dio.

Poi capirete perchè lo consiglio caldamente. Tanto costano una trentina di euro...

2)indispensabile almeno per la compilazione, un hd esterno a vostro piacimento. Io uso un WD passport da 160 giga (ma per questo scopo, solo una partizioncina da 5GB ext3)

3)serve anche un lettore cd esterno usb

Assolti questi requisiti, si procede con una normale installazione da stage3.

Consigliano tutti di non usare un FS journalled per ridurre le scritture su disco quindi ho usato ext2.

Se avete aggiunto la RAM, evitate di fare una partizione di swap che tanto è inutile, altrimenti non più di 200 mb perchè tanto non si riempiono mai. Swappiness =1 è caldamente consigliato.

In pratica meno si usa l'SSD interna e meglio è.

All'uopo per risparmiare spazio, letture/scritture e velocizzare tutto, consiglio di mettere sull'hd esterno del punto 2) le seguenti cose:

a)sorgenti del kernel (basta poi mettere un link simbolico a /usr/src/linux): usare questa ebuild per avere il supporto alla scheda di rete e altre cosucce.

b)il portage tree (idem link simbolico a /usr/portage). Che tanto mica serve tutti i giorni, quando serve si attacca l'hd esterno e via.

c)PORTAGE_TMPDIR (nel make.conf)

Se invece mettete 2 giga di ram potete aggiungere a fstab questo:

```
none       /var/tmp/     tmpfs      size=1000M,nr_inodes=1M          0 0

none       /tmp/         tmpfs      nr_inodes=1M                     0 0
```

Avrete un sistema velocissimo e anche la compilazione sarà a velocità smodata. Anche /var/log/messages consiglio di piazzarlo nella ram.

Potete provare a usare distcc ma a me dava diversi errori in compilazione (facevo cross-compiling dato che il mio pc fisso è un amd64) e o ho sbagliato io qualcosa o è meglio evitare.

Non ho provato a mettere ccache (sempre da mettere su ram!) ma suppongo dia una mano.

Se a qualcuno fa piacere questo è il .config del mio kernel. Questo il mio make.conf

Link fondamentali:

Asus Eee PC 701: come far andare il framebuffer, modulo del kernel per overclock (ma a me stranamente non serve!), info su wireless e webcam, specifiche hardware.

Power Management Guide: tips utili per ACPI, cpu scaling (io uso semplicemente l'ondemand governor e scala la mia cpu da 900 a 112 MHz), conf di xorg per spegnere automaticamente l'LCD, sleep, hybernate...

Con 

```
emerge laptop-mode-tools
```

 senza manco configurar nulla vi spegne il monitor quando lo chiudete.

Riguardo la temperatura, non serve installare lm_sensors, basta 

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00/temperature
```

.

Ho piazzato sull'hd esterno e collegato con link simbolico anche /usr/share/man e /usr/share/doc e la guida di kde.

Con questi accorgimenti si ottiene una gentoo completa, con kde4 e tutti i fronzoli, in appena 2,5 gigabyte!

Io sto usando come wm kde 4.0.3 e funziona benissimo, veloce e reattivo. Ho anche fluxbox se buttasse male.

Al momento non mi viene in mente altro.

Se può servire, piacere e interessare (e mi spiegate come fare, mai fatto) possiamo creare dei pacchetti binari o qualcos'altro per aiutare chi volesse cimentarsi in questa cosa.

Cose che mi restano da sistemare: i tasti funzione non mi riesce di configurarli nonostante i vari script e howto in giro per la rete, devo configurare il suspend su ram, e mi manca una decente applet per configurare la rete al volo. Sto in questo momento compilando (aimè) kdelibs 3 e qt 3 per mettere knetworkmanager (qualcuno ha una alternativa migliore?).

A vostra disposizione  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools).

Per i pacchetti binari dovrebbe bastare (vado a memoria) mettere FEATURES="buildpkg" nel make.conf per averli direttamente in /usr/portage/packages/All

Ti va anche il framebuffer a 800x480?

(grazie per il .config....  :Wink:  )

Tempi di avvio?

----------

## Krog

per il framebuffer trovi tutto qui.

Praticamente si carica in userspace quindi dopo l'output del kernel e qualche init script.

I tempi di avvio ottimizzando coi vari howto che già si trovano qui sul forum sono parecchio brevi ma ora sto compilando e non posso cronometrare, appena posso li posto  :Smile: 

i pacchetti binari interessano a qualcuno?

----------

## Krog

ah altri consigli utili: staccate la batteria mentre compilate (ovviamente con l'alimentatore collegato): la bestiolina si scalderà molto meno.

In genere comunque la temperatura non mi ha mai raggiunto i 60 gradi dopo ore di compilazione e scende in maniera velocissima a 53 quando smette di compilare (complice cpufreq ondemand)

----------

## ficofico

Un piccolo offtopic.... sul mio pc desktop ho 2 giga di ram, dici che potrei seguire il consiglio e mettere anch'io quelle righe nel fstab?

----------

## Krog

beh se vanno bene su un celeron 900 andranno bene anche su un pc migliore  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Un piccolo offtopic.... sul mio pc desktop ho 2 giga di ram, dici che potrei seguire il consiglio e mettere anch'io quelle righe nel fstab?

 

In realtà per la compilazione in ram c'é il bashrc-ng (attualmente nell'overlay dei gechi)

Per mettere la  /tmp di un desktop invece mi sembra di ricordare dei topic in cui venivano esposte delle controindicazioni... tipo files che possono servire tra un reboot e l'altro e resistenza ad eventuali sbalzi di tensione. Dovrebbero essere tutte discussioni presenti nel forum....

----------

## Krog

uhm non è un pò troppo complicata come cosa rispetto a una riga di fstab per /var/tmp/portage?

riguardo /tmp finora non m'è successo niente di strano, ma penso che un portatile dato che ha la batteria dovrebbe essere abbastanza protetto dagli sbalzi, i fissi non saprei... cosa si rischia alla fin fine?

----------

## randomaze

 *Krog wrote:*   

> uhm non è un pò troppo complicata come cosa rispetto a una riga di fstab per /var/tmp/portage?

 

Beh non é poi così complicato da metter su  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> riguardo /tmp finora non m'è successo niente di strano, ma penso che un portatile dato che ha la batteria dovrebbe essere abbastanza protetto dagli sbalzi, i fissi non saprei... cosa si rischia alla fin fine?

 

inoltre si suppone che sull'eee non vengano avviati quintali di servizi che facciano uso della /tmp.... più che altro lo avevo detto per ficofico (e per altre persone che potrebbero leggere il topic).

Ma in ogni caso é bene sapere che potrebbero esserci problemi.... in modo da saper far fronte nel caso si presentino  :Wink: 

----------

## Krog

ma a qualcuno questi problemi sono successi? esattamente di che si tratta?

tmp viene svuotata a ogni riavvio comunque o sbaglio?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Krog wrote:*   

> In pratica meno si usa l'SSD interna e meglio è.

 

Questa non la capisco proprio ... hai un sistema che è più affidabile e veloce di un hdd e suggerisci di usarlo il meno possibile ?

L'unico motivo che mi viene in mente è l'arcaica paura di esaurire i cicli di scrittura come per le prime penne usb (che ne avevano circa 10k), le chiavette già nel 97 avevano raggiunto i 100k (fino ad arrivare ai milioni di cicli di ssd di fasci alta) quindi prima di rovinare il disco passerebbero mediamente anni (anche se non conosco i dati del prodotto).

Si dovrebbe aver più paura di rovinare un hdd  :Laughing: 

----------

## Krog

l'SSD velocizza tantissimo il sistema nel caricamento dei programmi (openoffice è più veloce ad aprirsi sull'eee pc che sul mio amd64 3200+) ma è raccomandato in più siti di avere accorgimenti tipo usare ext2 invece di ext3 e limitare i cicli di scrittura per prolungarne la vita.

Comunque il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega se usassi una memory card invece dell'SD interna, in questo modo rallenterei tutto... ma usando la RAM per compilare o per i file temporanei non solo ne guadagno in velocità, ma anche in spazio libero (la SSD integrata è di soli 4GB, di ram ne ho messi 2 anche se raramente supera i 50MB usati) e se mi prolunga anche la vita dell'SSD... tanto di guadagnato.

Comunque con gli accorgimenti che ho usato praticamente non scrivo mai sull'SSD e quindi penso che abiliterò il journaling... non penso che i cicli di scrittura aumentino così tanto

----------

## Kernel78

 *Krog wrote:*   

> l'SSD velocizza tantissimo il sistema nel caricamento dei programmi (openoffice è più veloce ad aprirsi sull'eee pc che sul mio amd64 3200+) ma è raccomandato in più siti di avere accorgimenti tipo usare ext2 invece di ext3 e limitare i cicli di scrittura per prolungarne la vita.

 

sono siti che riportano solo miti e leggende senza fondamento.

Prolungare la vita di un ssd a scapito del journal significa ottenere si una vita ancora più lunga (in media un ssd ha già una vita più lunga di un hdd) ma a scapito della sicurezza dei dati, non mi sembra una cosa tanto positiva ...

----------

## Krog

infatti ora mondo / come ext3, ma ciò non toglie che compilare in ram o mettere /tmp in ram non velocizzi il sistema e liberi spazio...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Krog wrote:*   

> infatti ora mondo / come ext3, ma ciò non toglie che compilare in ram o mettere /tmp in ram non velocizzi il sistema e liberi spazio...

 

 :Confused: 

La ram è più veloce di un ssd e quindi compilare in ram o mettere /tmp in ram di sicuro toglie un collo di bottiglia anche se non significa che questo basti per un mega incremento delle prestazioni (chi ha 2 gb di ram può provare a seguire la guida per mettere / in ram e quello contribuisce sensibilmente a rendere l'avvio dei sw molto più veloce).

Similmente compilare in ram o mettere /tmp in ram libera per forza di cose dello spazio sul disco.

Non capisco quindi su cosa tu stia basando la tua obiezione.

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Krog wrote:*   l'SSD velocizza tantissimo il sistema nel caricamento dei programmi (openoffice è più veloce ad aprirsi sull'eee pc che sul mio amd64 3200+) ma è raccomandato in più siti di avere accorgimenti tipo usare ext2 invece di ext3 e limitare i cicli di scrittura per prolungarne la vita. 
> 
> sono siti che riportano solo miti e leggende senza fondamento.

 

IMHO Sottovaluti il lato psicologico della cosa...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Prolungare la vita di un ssd a scapito del journal significa ottenere si una vita ancora più lunga (in media un ssd ha già una vita più lunga di un hdd) ma a scapito della sicurezza dei dati, non mi sembra una cosa tanto positiva ...

 

Una soluzione intermedia (con buona pace della psicologia) potrebbe essere quella di usare ext2 con il sistema sul SSD e la partizione /home su una memory card con filesystem a piacere...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO Sottovaluti il lato psicologico della cosa... 

 

effettivamente si è parlato erroneamente e a lungo di queste cose che ormai sono trattate come se fossero dati assodati ...

 *Quote:*   

> Una soluzione intermedia (con buona pace della psicologia) potrebbe essere quella di usare ext2 con il sistema sul SSD e la partizione /home su una memory card con filesystem a piacere... 

 

Tecnicamente l'SSD ha una vita più lunga rispetto ad una SD (in termini di cicli di scrittura) quindi sarebbe sensato sfruttare un fs journaled tipo xfs mentre sulla SD (visto il costo contenuto) si potrebbe scegliere se prediligere la sicurezza dei dati e usare sempre un fs journaled accorciandone la vita (ma con quello che costano non penso sia un grosso problema) o cercare di prolungarne la vita esponendo maggiormente i dati senza fs journaled.

Secondo me la soluzione migliore è un fs journaled ovunque, sia sul SSD che sulla SD e quando questa dovesse iniziare a dare segni di cedimento la si cambia, tanto non si parla di mesi (a meno che non ci scrivi in continuo 24/24  :Laughing:  ) ma di anni e una SD da 1 gb che oggi paghi 10 € l'anno prossimo la trovi a meno della metà ... e con un uso normale ti dura di sicuro più di un anno.

----------

## Krog

eh ma mettendo la /home sull'SD esterna non puoi mettere altre sd... rischi di staccarti la /home mentre ci lavori  :Smile: 

invece fa comodo mettere al volo una SD di una fotocamera e copiarsi le foto o editarle mentre si è in viaggio.

mah ora ho montato tutto come ext3 invece di 2, per il resto per compilare uso un hd esterno come DISTDIR e /var/tmp (e quindi anche /var/tmp/portage) montato in RAM.

La differenza si sente parecchio, rispetto a quando usavo /var/tmp/portage sull'hd esterno.

Impossibile usare allo scopo la SSD interna perchè la riempirei subito.

Oltre me non c'è nessun altro con l'eee pc?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Krog wrote:*   

> Oltre me non c'è nessun altro con l'eee pc?

 

A me ne hanno prestato uno proprio ieri sera ma devo riconsegnarlo dopo il fine settimana e non ho un HD usb ne il tempo per stare a compilare quindi ho messo eeexubuntu (chiedo perdono) e ho formattato come ext3 perchè era il default, tando lunedì verrà piallato e io non ci metto dati che mi servono  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Krog wrote:*   

> Oltre me non c'è nessun altro con l'eee pc?

 

ch'io sappia (oltre a me): io, akiross, federico, fedeliallalinea.

Ma per queste domande non relative al tuo tip (o a possibili modifiche dello stesso) é decisamente meglio usare questo thread  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ch'io sappia (oltre a me): io, 

   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   ch'io sappia (oltre a me): io,   

 

 :Confused: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

essendo io moderatore posso contarmi due volte  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   ch'io sappia (oltre a me): io,    
> 
> essendo io moderatore posso contarmi due volte  

 

Giusto, errore mio  :Embarassed: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Non avevo visto questo topic, io ho un eeepc, ma non ho installato su gentoo perche' secondo me non era la distribuzione adeguata per una macchina come quella.

Ad ogni modo, a livello di configurazione ho messo ext3 sull'ssd che uso senza scrupoli e senza timore, e ho installato una SDHC da 16gb come home, anche quella in ext3. Non credo proprio che ci sia il rischio di staccarla per caso visto che devi prima premerla dentro per farla scattare fuori. In linea di massima mi trovo meglio attaccando le macchine fotografiche via cavo, che aprirle e estrarre la scheda.

Ho messo alcune dir di temp in dischi ram per comodita', e ho portato la ram dell'eeepc a 2gb.

Il mio sistema linux ha dentro i software che mi parevano interessanti e ho messo compiz che va bene, ho circa 1.2 giga di spazio libero sull'ssd mi pare.

Federico

ps: ho eseguito anche un tamarrissimo spostamento e rimappamento di alcuni tasti della tastiera, alcune mie foto qui:

http://uptight.blogsome.com/2008/05/06/eeepc/

----------

## maurs

Per compilare sull'EEE potrebbe essere utile questa guida che ho fatto non troppo tempo fa.

Portatile Felice

Eviterete di far surriscaldare il "piccolo" e di stressarlo più del dovuto, oltre a guadagnare un sacco di tempo nella compilazione.   :Wink: 

----------

## Krog

correggimi se sbaglio, se i due pc hanno due architetture diverse non si può fare giusto?

si dovrebbe usare distcc + crossdev come spiegato qui, ma a me alcuni pacchetti fallivano la compilazione e ho rinunciato.

Compilare in ram, con portage su hd esterno, non è poi così lenta come cosa.

Ho notato che /var/cache/edb m'è cresciuto fino a occupare 114 MB... c'è qualcosa da fare per snellirlo? Sennò schiaffo anche questa directory sull'hd esterno, tanto serve solo usando emerge... giusto?

----------

## maurs

 *Krog wrote:*   

> correggimi se sbaglio, se i due pc hanno due architetture diverse non si può fare giusto?

 

Se non ci sono di mezzo speciali istruzioni, come discusso ampiamente nell'argomento da me segnalato, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. 

Anche con processori differenti, basta che le istruzioni del pc che usi per compilare non siano inferiori a quello del "compilato" (perdonami la bruttissima parola che ho usato).

Ovvero, se cerchi di compilare istruzioni per un pentium4 (che ha le sse2) con un processore athlon-xp (che si limita alle istruzione sse), avrai un serie di segmentation fault. 

Naturalmente è impossibile usare il metodo con un'architettura sparc... 

 *Krog wrote:*   

>  si dovrebbe usare distcc + crossdev come spiegato qui, ma a me alcuni pacchetti fallivano la compilazione e ho rinunciato.

 

Finché rimaniamo nell'ambito dei processori x86_64 per compilare codice a 32 bit, con il mio how-to, non è necessario nessun crossdev. Alla fine i processori x86_64 sono in grado di far girare codice puramente a 32 bit (pensa ai windows 32 bit che girano su core 2...). Quindi, l'importante è che il computer che usi per compilare sia "superiore" (passatemi il termine) rispetto a quello dell'eee pc. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ho notato che /var/cache/edb m'è cresciuto fino a occupare 114 MB... c'è qualcosa da fare per snellirlo? Sennò schiaffo anche questa directory sull'hd esterno, tanto serve solo usando emerge... giusto?

 

Su questo non ti so aiutare  :Wink: 

----------

## Krog

eh ma il mio fisso è un amd64 e il mio eee pc è (come tutti gli eee pc!) un celeron M!

non ci azzeccano, insomma  :Wink: 

----------

## maurs

 *Krog wrote:*   

> eh ma il mio fisso è un amd64 e il mio eee pc è (come tutti gli eee pc!) un celeron M!
> 
> non ci azzeccano, insomma 

 

Amd64 = x86_64. 

Celeron M = x86

Ci azzeccano, ci azzeccano. 

Per sicurezza, cmq, fammi un cat /proc/cpu su entrambi i pc e incollami il risultato!  :Smile: 

----------

## Krog

ora ho solo l'eee pc davanti, ma comunque ormai... è installato tutto  :Wink: 

l'unica cosa che farei ma è un piccolo macello, è mettere kde svn invece della 4.0.4 perchè è nettamente superiore

per la cronaca ho appena fatto 3 screen:

uno

due

tre

A me va molto fluido, veloce e reattivo. Ovviamente non ho altri desktop e l’eee pc lo uso, non lo guardo e basta… va da sè che non potevo permettermi una cosa lenta e inusabile! eppure mi trovo molto bene.

qui invece uso l’svn della settimana scorsa sul mio pc fisso con un monitor (ehm) 22 pollici  :Wink: 

----------

## turisoft

 *Krog wrote:*   

> a)sorgenti del kernel (basta poi mettere un link simbolico a /usr/src/linux): usare questa ebuild per avere il supporto alla scheda di rete e altre cosucce.
> 
> b)il portage tree (idem link simbolico a /usr/portage). Che tanto mica serve tutti i giorni, quando serve si attacca l'hd esterno e via.
> 
> c)PORTAGE_TMPDIR (nel make.conf)

 

Innanzitutto ciao e grazie. Volevo chiederti se il link della lettera a puoi ripeterlo perchè non è più su quella pagina . Grazie.

----------

## Krog

ciao. nel frattempo ho venduto il 701 e ho comprato il 900A che ha un hd più capiente e qualche differenza di hardware.

al momento in giro per la rete suggeriscono gli "zen sources", francamente non ricordo dove li ho scaricati ma fanno funzionare tutto

----------

## oRDeX

Salve, anche i oho installato Gentoo su un ASUS EEEPC 901. Non mi ero accorto del thread finchè non è stato menzionato altrove   :Razz:  scusate.

Volevo condividere anche io la mia esperienza a riguardo. Io ho installato Gentoo sull'EEEPC (versione Window$) che monta un SSD da 4 + un SSD da 8.

Ho creato 2 partizioni sul primo disco, e 1 sul secondo: 

/boot ext2 (non volevo patchare grub) e 

/       ext4 

sul primo disco (4GB) e 

/home ext4

sul secondo (8 GB).

Monto ext4 con data=writeback per evitare l'uso del journal, che è di default. Ho 1GB di ram, quindi monto /tmp, /var/tmp, /var/run, /var/lock in RAM.

Uso distcc assieme ai due pc che ho a casa per compilare. Monto /usr/portage/distfiles in NFS da uno dei PC che ho a casa in modo da non occupare spazio inutile.

Per il boot uso finit-mod modificato adeguatamente da andar bene per la mia gentoo in modo che l'eeepc possa bootare in 7 secondi.

Non penso di aver tralasciato altro   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Krog

volevo segnalare che a quanto pare il nuovo kernel 2.6.30 dovrebbe supportare nativamente l'eeepc migliorando sia il supporto video sia il supporto ai tasti funzione.

ancora non ho provato  :Smile: 

cos'è questo finit-mod?

----------

## oRDeX

http://helllabs.org/finit/

E' la reimplementazione opensource di fastinit, il demone di init utilizzato da Xandros (closed). E` un semplice programma in C che si occupa di tirare su quanto necessario per il boot, senza appoggiarsi al classico sistema di init in bash. Risultato: il boot è una scheggia!

Contro: bisogna scordarsi l'utilizzo di /etc/init.d/* infatti io mi sono riscritto un minimo di script da utilizzare per tirare su i servizi qualora mi servissero.

----------

## oRDeX

Provando sempre cose strane, ho pensato di testare una configurazione raid0 (software) per la partizione di root.

Ho creato una partizione di circa 4 GB in sda, una seconda partizione della stessa dimensione su sdb e l'ho configurata in raid0. Probabilmente non ci guadagnerò molto,ma volevo testare se questa piccola pazzia potesse in qualche modo accellerate il bootup dei programmi pesanti, tipo firefox.

ciau!

----------

## lucapost

[semi OT]

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Probabilmente non ci guadagnerò molto,ma volevo testare se questa piccola pazzia potesse in qualche modo accellerate il bootup dei programmi pesanti, tipo firefox.
> 
> 

 

Hai provato la soluzione descritta sul forum internazionale: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-717117.html.

[/semiOT]

----------

## oRDeX

Grazie per il link, ho dato una lettura. Comunque la mia citazione di firefox era prettamente di esempio. La mia intenzione ra quella in generale di aumentare la velocità di caricamento da disco dei programmi che vado ad aprire, qualunque essi siano

----------

## gionnico

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> http://helllabs.org/finit/
> 
> E' la reimplementazione opensource di fastinit, il demone di init utilizzato da Xandros (closed). E` un semplice programma in C che si occupa di tirare su quanto necessario per il boot, senza appoggiarsi al classico sistema di init in bash. Risultato: il boot è una scheggia!

 

Anche io ho installato da poco gentoo su eeePC-701, quindi ho installato baselayout-2 con openrc.

Risultato: boot come al solito senza contro, che avvia in 12s.

Mi pare un ottimo compromesso, a questo punto speriamo che per OpenRC diano un'occhiata al codice di finit, ma mi pare non valga più la pena di sbattersi con finit-mod. Che dite?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## logangr

Gentilissimi Guru di Gentoo, sono un user linux da poco tempo, anche se sono anni che giro attorno a questo monto e ogni tanto mi creo una virtuale e mi cimento in istallazioni di distribuzioni tanto per provare, ma poi non sono mai riuscito ad andare oltre per problemi di tempo o di demotivazione. Ora per lavoro mi scontro spesso con questo ambiente, non sono sistemista, faccio monitoraggio e interventi di primo livello lanciando script fatti dai sistemisti per restart di applicazioni o pulizia log etc.. Anzi in realtà è un po piu complesso perchè questi script vengono lanciati da job su mainframe ibm e tramite un agente di collegamento gli script vengono lanciati appunto sulla macchina, talvolta per timeout o problemi non previsti da chi ha fatto i .sh l'elaborazione fallisce e puntualmente li lancio a mano.

Mi sono deciso per tanto a fare un'installazione di gentoo (cosa provata numerose volte in passato con tragici risultati), pensando di skillarmi un po di piu smanettando in tranquillità in un ambiente esterno (mio netbook). Possiedo felicemente un eeepc 701 con disco da 4gb, e su questo ho deciso di fare l'installazione. 

Mi ritrovo ad oggi, dopo 4 giorni di smanettamenti una distro installata e funzionante, in parte.

in questi quattro giorni ho provato, seguendo la handbook ad installare tutto manualmente (senza interfaccia grafica) direttamente da linea di comando. 

A seguito di vari insuccessi mi sono sentito "obbligato" a lasciare la compilazione del kernel a Genkernel, trovandomi alla situazione di oggi, con bene o male tutto che funziona.

Unico problema è la scheda sd da 2 gb della sandisk che viene letta vista dal sistema se faccio un cat /proc/partitions:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/partitions
> 
> major minor  #blocks  name
> ...

 

sda è il disco ssd base partizionato come da guida

sdb è una penna usb da 8 gb

sdc è la scheda sd,

## -> da adesso in poi scusate se non uso terminologie corrette ma davvero non sono esperto:

con un semplice ls -l /dev:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -l dev/
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

non viene vista e se provo ad accedere con fdisk non mi riconosce l'esistenza della stessa.

non sto nemmeno a chiedere cosa è quella sbrodolata di roba anche se davvero lo vorrei sapere, ma con calma cerchero di informarmi leggendo in giro.

A proposito, sto scrivendo qui perchè essenziamente ho cercato in giro in questi giorni trovando varie risposte anche in lidi non italiani, però erano trattate con superficialità, intendendomi che erano spiegate dando per scontato varie cose che io non so..

Per esempio credo di avere capito che il problema è dovuto al fatto che non ho caricato il modulo relativo all'sd, a questo proposito ho una serie di dubbi nonostrante la docu di installazione sia fantastica e ammirevolmente scritta per chi non ne sa. Nella sezione di compilazione del kernel e di definizione dei moduli non è molto approfondito cosa sono i moduli, come si riconoscono, come si scelgono se devo fare il chroot, cosa server effetticamente il chroot etc.. 

Quindi ora mi trovo in difficoltà per identificare e installare un modulo della scheda sd, non sapendo addirittura se devo ricompilare tutto il kernel o se bastano un paio di comandi per emerge(re) tale "driver"

Contento di aver abbattuto il muro di orgoglio che mi impediva di chiedere aiuto, spero di non aver sbagliato niente, vi ringrazio per qualsiasi parere, risposta e aiuto.

mannaggia a me e quando ho cercato guide specifiche per eepc 701 che ho cercato solo in inglese, altrimenti avrei spudoratamente copiato i file allegati a inizio topic... ma cosa avrei imparato ? credo poco niente.. cosi sbattendoci la testa magari qualcosa capisco... 

grazie ancora a tutti, un cortese saluto.

EDIT: ok  mi sono messo a leggere altre cose in giro e ho capito che per ricompilare il kernel devo partire nuovamente dalla live, ricompilare e fare il chroot. Non l'ho letto da nessuna parte ma immagino che se evidentemente cambiasse il nome del kernel dovrei anche modificare il file di grub!! 

 :Very Happy: 

Ho letto su questo forum che c'è tanta gente che si diverte ad ottimizzare il kernel, snellendolo giocando con le variabili USE etc.. come detto sopra la cosa nella guida non è chiara, avete qualche link da consigliare che parli dell'argomento come se stesse cercando di insegnarlo a un lombrico criogenizzato ?  vorrei imparare anche io a divertirmi a fare queste cose, ma si trovano tante info e frammentate, e per un principiante è difficile cominciare perchè non si riesce ad associare..  :Very Happy:  grazie ancora

----------

## logangr

ad integrazione di quanto gia scritto vorrei segnalare per chi come me fosse poco pratico e incappasse in questo topic in un futuro che per schiarirsi qualche idea c'è questa guida

----------

